# House Alarm switching from Eircom Phone watch



## MUM2KIDS (3 Nov 2010)

Hi, Just moved house and the existing alarm system is Eircom Phone watch.  The reconnection fee is €110 plus c€25m mainteance. In the current enviroment this seems high but it is what it is.  My quesion is if I dont go with  Eircom for the alarm system do I have to get the house rewired by anohter alarm comapny or can the exisiting box / wiring be used by some one else... .  If No can anyone recommend a good alram system besides Eircom.


----------



## net64 (4 Nov 2010)

My house has an alarm that was an eircom monitored one.I just have it as a standard alarm with no monitoring.
No need to change anything!
Net64


----------



## Papercut (4 Nov 2010)

Yes, it should still work as a stand alone system, but the chances are that you don't have the user code.

You could try contacting the previous owners & asking them for it.

Phonewatch don't supply an external siren, just a dummy box, but the internal one will still ring.

A lot of people are now self-monitoring by getting a text message dialler or a GSM dialler installed which send text messages to nominated mobile phones if the alarm is triggered. Both of these options would be cheaper in the long run than call centre monitoring.

An alarm installer would need the engineers code in order to do anything to your system, but they can do a factory reset which would solve that problem.

You could ring around & get a quote for how much this would cost, or might get some pointers from some of the helpful guys  HERE  over on boards.ie


----------



## MUM2KIDS (4 Nov 2010)

Tahnks for your replies - the eircom phonewatch thread on boards has been very useful


----------



## alt1 (5 Nov 2010)

MUM2KIDS said:


> Hi, Just moved house and the existing alarm system is Eircom Phone watch.  The reconnection fee is €110 plus c€25m mainteance. In the current enviroment this seems high but it is what it is.  My quesion is if I dont go with  Eircom for the alarm system do I have to get the house rewired by anohter alarm comapny or can the exisiting box / wiring be used by some one else... .  If No can anyone recommend a good alram system besides Eircom.




There system can be used as a stand alone alarm without reconnecting to the monitoring.

If it is a [broken link removed] 8 zone secure watch panel you could get the panel reprogrammed to text your mobile, up to 19 mobile numbers can be added. They dont lock there systems so you wont have to worry about the codes if this is what you want to do. Any alarm company should be able to do this for you.


----------



## DBK100 (25 Nov 2010)

_"Welcome to PhoneWatch™, Ireland’s leading *monitored* home security experts._"

I'm surprised that Eircom haven't been pulled up over their use of the word "monitored" for these alarms. They are not monitored.
_
Monitor: To check, observe, watch, to keep close watch over, supervise, to watch or check on (a person or thing).
_
These alarms do none of these things. What they do, when triggered, is send an automatic (auto-dialer) signal to Eircom which is then responded to with a phone call to you.
You are contractually tied in to paying fees for _the person in Eircom to telephone you. 
Good for Eircom, but not so good for you!
Alarm Auto-dialers can be programmed to contact your mobile and your key-holder's.
No need for Eircom, - Go with an Auto-dialer. You will save a fortune on the servicing and battery costs too!

_


----------



## alt1 (25 Nov 2010)

DBK100 said:


> _"Welcome to PhoneWatch™, Ireland’s leading *monitored* home security experts._"
> 
> I'm surprised that Eircom haven't been pulled up over their use of the word "monitored" for these alarms. They are not monitored.
> _
> ...



I agree with you. The funny thing is there ad on the telly. It does not work the way they make it look. Your alarm activates, 30 seconds later the alarm dials the monitoring station. They receive the signals 3 seconds later. They ring a keyholder. Keyholder has to go to the premises to meet the guards. How long has the burglar being gone before either arrive 

Another thing is there €25 maintenance and monitoring for the first year. The alarm is under 12 month warranty in the first year. They say you are entitled too two free system tests per year. 
So why do they charge maintenance in the first year 

Makes no sense


----------



## Ann1 (26 Nov 2010)

alt1 said:


> Another thing is there €25 maintenance and monitoring for the first year. The alarm is under 12 month warranty in the first year. They say you are entitled too two free system tests per year.
> So why do they charge maintenance in the first year
> 
> The OP did not buy the alarm system...it was already in the house. Original owner of the house probably got that deal. We pay €19 a month for our monitoring with Phonewatch. We are not covered for a new battery with that payment. We need the monitoring to comply with our contents insurance so just went for the basic.


----------



## AlbacoreA (26 Nov 2010)

AFAIK  they won't come out unless there more than one sensor thats been triggered.


----------



## odt (26 Nov 2010)

I have a GSM text dialler and HKC alarm. We use a meteor PAYG sim card in the text dialler, just needs to be topped up online once a year (€10) to stay activated. It is programmed to text myself and my partner upon activation, plus some other family members. 

Also, you can turn on/off your alarm, check the status of the alarm etc. by texting the GSM dialller.

In my opinion, 'Phonewatch' services are not good value for the service they provide.


----------



## airgead07 (26 Nov 2010)

I've been told that HKC alarms systesm are better than Astec systems. Has anyone good/bad experiences of either?


----------



## alt1 (26 Nov 2010)

Ann1 said:


> The OP did not buy the alarm system...it was already in the house. Original owner of the house probably got that deal. We pay €19 a month for our monitoring with Phonewatch. We are not covered for a new battery with that payment. We need the monitoring to comply with our contents insurance so just went for the basic.



I know, I was replying to DBK100. 

Quick question, do Eircom service your alarm twice per year ?


----------



## alt1 (26 Nov 2010)

airgead07 said:


> I've been told that HKC alarms systesm are better than Astec systems. Has anyone good/bad experiences of either?



Both system are good if your looking for a wired system. Astec have the 10 zone fusion as there latest panel. It can use 2 wires for its devices, good for if you have problems with the cables in a upgrade. 

HKC have the 10 zone securewave as theres. With the HKC system you can have up to 70 wire free device, wire free external, internal bell, Secure keyfobs. also good for if you have problems with cables as you can just add wire free devices on to the windows with problems. It gives HKC the advantage over buying the Astec for nearly the same price. I cant understand why Astec never brought out a hybrid panel as thats the way the market went.


----------



## DBK100 (27 Nov 2010)

ODT's description is perfect. What more would you want from an alarm system? Certainly not a third party on a hefty annual subscription to do what a simple auto-dialer does.

It does confirm for me how cynical Eircom's service is. Remember their scare-mongering radio and TV ads?
Even their recent ones have attempted to put the fear of God into you about being burgled while at home. Think of your children: what kind of parent would you be if you didn't have Eircom Phonewatch monitoring their safety while you slept??

Good old post here on the system:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=2903
(I did find myself wondering were the batteries put in half-charged. Wouldn't surprise me.)


----------



## Armada (27 Nov 2010)

alt1 said:


> Quick question, do Eircom service your alarm twice per year ?


 


Yes, they do mine, and I have it installed in two premises. I must say that I have had good service from Phonewatch especially with the system installed in my business premises.

To me it is worth the monthly fees, but to each his own...


----------



## alt1 (27 Nov 2010)

DBK100 said:


> ODT's description is perfect. What more would you want from an alarm system? Certainly not a third party on a hefty annual subscription to do what a simple auto-dialer does.
> 
> It does confirm for me how cynical Eircom's service is. Remember their scare-mongering radio and TV ads?
> Even their recent ones have attempted to put the fear of God into you about being burgled while at home. Think of your children: what kind of parent would you be if you didn't have Eircom Phonewatch monitoring their safety while you slept??
> ...



It is a strange response from an alarm company such as them especially when there motto is securing peace of mind. 
If it was the case of a bad batch of batteries then all the batteries should of being replaced at once.


----------



## alt1 (27 Nov 2010)

Armada said:


> Yes, they do mine, and I have it installed in two premises. I must say that I have had good service from Phonewatch especially with the system installed in my business premises.



You are one of the lucky ones then  
The reason I asked is because most people with there system installed never see them till they have a fault with there system even though there system need to be tested every year. They include two visits in there costs. 



Armada said:


> To me it is worth the monthly fees, but to each his own...



I agree Armada, it is worth having the alarm monitored. I have the same myself but it is not as expensive as they charge. If you need garda response for any reason you will not have it by monitoring the alarm yourself.


----------



## Leo (29 Nov 2010)

Ann1 said:


> We need the monitoring to comply with our contents insurance so just went for the basic.


 
How much does this service cost per year, and how much discount does your insurer give you for having it? My guess is the former is a much larger figure than the latter.
Leo


----------



## Ann1 (29 Nov 2010)

alt1 said:


> Quick question, do Eircom service your alarm twice per year ?


 No it just covers monitoring. Also checked the monthly payment again and it's actually €16 not €19 as I stated in my first post.


----------



## Ann1 (29 Nov 2010)

Leo said:


> How much does this service cost per year, and how much discount does your insurer give you for having it? My guess is the former is a much larger figure than the latter.
> Leo


It costs €192 a year. I don't think we get a discount on our home/contents insurance for having it but I will check that out in the next few days. We need it to comply with our contents insurance. In fact we would not have installed an alarm at all only that our insurer said we had to have one.


----------



## alt1 (29 Nov 2010)

Ann1 said:


> No it just covers monitoring. Also checked the monthly payment again and it's actually €16 not €19 as I stated in my first post.



Thats why its so cheap. Is the alarm never serviced ? 
According to the standards for monitoring of an alarm you need the system serviced to have garda response on a monitored alarm.

The reason I ask is if you get an alarm installed you will receive a EN50131 cert off the installer. A copy for you and a copy for your insurance company. If you send this in you will receive a discount of up to 30% depending on the insurance company you use for a monitored alarm. If after the first year you dont get the alarm serviced the alarm becomes a standard alarm and you must inform your insurance company who will put the alarm down on your policy as same.


----------



## Ann1 (29 Nov 2010)

alt1 Thank you for this information.....reading this thread prompted me to do some checking. In 2007 we received a letter from our insurer saying that we needed to have an alarm installed to comply with regulations etc. We had Phonewatch install the alarm. We paid for the alarm and shortly afterwards we had an amount taken from our account. Phonewatch had charge us in advance for monitoring service and routine inspection. That was around €275.  Never thought anything more about it. Beginning 2009 we realised we had no service done during that year or 2008. When I rang them they explained we had to initiate the service that they don't come out to do it unless we called them. We then opted for basic package. From what you say our alarm needs to be serviced. What would you suggest.


----------



## alt1 (30 Nov 2010)

Ann1 said:


> alt1 Thank you for this information.....reading this thread prompted me to do some checking. In 2007 we received a letter from our insurer saying that we needed to have an alarm installed to comply with regulations etc. We had Phonewatch install the alarm. We paid for the alarm and shortly afterwards we had an amount taken from our account. Phonewatch had charge us in advance for monitoring service and routine inspection. That was around €275.  Never thought anything more about it. Beginning 2009 we realised we had no service done during that year or 2008. When I rang them they explained we had to initiate the service that they don't come out to do it unless we called them. We then opted for basic package. From what you say our alarm needs to be serviced. What would you suggest.



It is them who should of made you aware of this, after all it is them who are monitoring your alarm. A lot of people have never had a service on there alarm except when they have a problem. From EP point of view it is up to you to arrange these visits which in my opinion should not have to be the case if your paying for it.

You can get monitoring plus the two service visits you need for €220 plus off different alarm company's. A lot cheaper than EP charge.


----------



## Ann1 (30 Nov 2010)

Thanks again alt1 I was not aware could use another alarm company.


----------



## alt1 (30 Nov 2010)

Not many people are Ann1. It is only a matter of changing the monitoring numbers in the panel. If you want info on this ask some questions here.


----------



## gillarosa (4 Dec 2010)

I have an additional question on this if anyone can help. Again have Phonewatch system installed by a previous owner which is now not being monitored, one of the sensors is on the kitchen window which is single glazed and I am hoping to change it for a double glazed unit for heat and condensation reasons, how difficult is it to remove the sensor when the old window frame is being taken out and replaced to the new one. I have asked the Glazer but the answer wasn't very clear and I'm not sure if its something I should go ahead with if there is a possibility that I will have problems with the sensor.


----------



## Ann1 (4 Dec 2010)

From what I can gather from this old thread you need the access code to take the sensor off. You might be better going through Phonewatch in order that you keep compliance with  NSAI regulation.
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=608669


----------



## gillarosa (6 Dec 2010)

Many thanks Ann


----------



## alt1 (7 Dec 2010)

gillarosa said:


> I have an additional question on this if anyone can help. Again have Phonewatch system installed by a previous owner which is now not being monitored, one of the sensors is on the kitchen window which is single glazed and I am hoping to change it for a double glazed unit for heat and condensation reasons, how difficult is it to remove the sensor when the old window frame is being taken out and replaced to the new one. I have asked the Glazer but the answer wasn't very clear and I'm not sure if its something I should go ahead with if there is a possibility that I will have problems with the sensor.



If the system is not monitored and maintained the system wont be up to standards so taking the sensor off yourself wont be an issue. Open the sensor, your alarm will activate. Enter your user code at the keypad/panel. Take off the old sensor and put on new window. If the alarm goes off just enter your user code to turn it off. When your finished make sure you test the sensor on the alarm.


----------

